# Safe Dispersal Area size for wheelchairs?



## ADAguy (Oct 31, 2018)

What % of area should accommodate wheelchairs for a "E" occupancy?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 31, 2018)

The code is silent
What is the occupancy group?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing about at all about wheelchairs in the IBC and IEBC but a lot about accessibility for physically disabled persons in in E occupancies including counters, tables, toilet rooms, egress, dressing rooms controls, assembly areas, recreational and sports facilities etc.

Need to know what codes your area goes by.


----------



## steveray (Oct 31, 2018)

Agree...Accessible egress sizing is not really addressed.....if there is a stair, the ramp only needs to be sized for one person, if that makes any sense...


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 31, 2018)

"Gentlemen" yes the code is silent in CA, yes it is an "E" with 1,000 students at 5 sq. ft/student but the accessible area cannot be on turf.
So it would appear that a minimum of one or 5% of 1,000 would be appropriate on a rollible surface.


----------



## steveray (Oct 31, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> "Gentlemen" yes the code is silent in CA, yes it is an "E" with 1,000 students at 5 sq. ft/student but the accessible area cannot be on turf.
> So it would appear that a minimum of one or 5% of 1,000 would be appropriate on a rollible surface.



Not if you abandon them back at the stair landing.....Just saying....


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 31, 2018)

Single story school, "abandon" you say? So sensitive are you.


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2018)

I don't write it, just enforce it as written and call it like I see it....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 1, 2018)

Since the code is silent when it comes to safe dispersal area size to accommodate wheel chair users I went to the area of rescue assistance requirements and found this which would be more realistic than the 5% you mentioned in an earlier post. Where did you arrive at the 5% number? just curious

2012 IBC 
1007.7.3 Size.
Each exterior area for assisted rescue shall be sized to accommodate wheelchair spaces in accordance with Section 1007.6.1.
1007.6.1 Size.
Each area of refuge shall be sized to accommodate one wheelchair space of 30 inches by 48 inches (762 mm by 1219 mm) for each 200 occupants or portion thereof, based on the occupant load of the area of refuge and areas served by the area of refuge. Such wheelchair spaces shall not reduce the required means of egress width. Access to any of the required wheelchair spaces in an area of refuge shall not be obstructed by more than one adjoining wheelchair space.


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2018)

Didn't notice that change MT, thanks.....Although a 3/0 door is less than 200 people still = 1 spot...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 1, 2018)

He has a 1,000 Ol so that would be 5 spaces of 30"x48" or 50 sq ft


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> He has a 1,000 Ol so that would be 5 spaces of 30"x48" or 50 sq ft



If everything is flush.....Or they can strand 1 person at each of 5 doors (or in an exit enclosure) and they never make it to the safe dispersal....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 1, 2018)

look at 1007
1007.2 Continuity and components.
Each required accessible means of egress shall be continuous to a public way and shall consist of one or more of the following components:
1007.7.1 Level of exit discharge.
Where the exit discharge does not include an accessible route from an exit located on a level of exit discharge to a public way, an exterior area of assisted rescue shall be provided on the exterior landing in accordance with Sections 1007.7.3 through 1007.7.6.

If they are on a level of discharge floor you can not leave them in the building 
Basically he is trying to comply the the evacuation plan required for schools in the fire code

4.    Floor plans identifying the locations of the following:

4.1.    Exits.

4.2.    Primary evacuation routes.

4.3.    Secondary evacuation routes.

4.4.    Accessible egress routes.

4.5.    Areas of refuge.

4.6.    Exterior areas for assisted rescue.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 7, 2018)

Safe dispersal area defers from area of refuge in that it is typically open air beyond buildings but in a fenced area such as a school playground or field area which what I am asking about..


----------



## steveray (Nov 7, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Safe dispersal area defers from area of refuge in that it is typically open air beyond buildings but in a fenced area such as a school playground or field area which what I am asking about..



Correct...it (SDA size) is not addressed in code. MT had the best answer which it is similar to AOR, so that would be the best design practice and probably not an issue in reality....If you are trying to inflict something, good luck, if you want a reasonable solution or advice for someone....1 per 200



mtlogcabin said:


> on the exterior landing



Correct...You leave them at the door....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 7, 2018)

But on the outside of the building


----------



## steveray (Nov 8, 2018)

Correct....with a 1hr wall and protected openings....One of the few times where I see rated exterior doors...


----------

